# What's a read Sky King tricycle worth?



## edelbroke (May 9, 2011)

I do road construction work and were working in front of an older gentlemans house that has a tricycle sitting in his garden. It looks just like the reproduction 36 Sky King trikes. I know this isnt a repop. How rare are the originals and what are they worth?
Thanks!

Edit> Sorry typing too fast.. A "REAL" sky king... Thank you!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 10, 2011)

Condition is everything.  Post pics.  Also, there are 3 different sizes...


----------



## edelbroke (May 23, 2011)

Finally I have it. I paid too much because it wasnt forsale. Previous owner gave it a quick coat of paint and stuck it in the garden, I doubt that the fenders are suppose to be bent like they are, but before I bend them back i'll wait for some input. The back rims arent original, I have another larger old trike I plan to use the rims and tires and seat from on this... What is it???


----------



## Trikinstein (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi edelbroke,
 I restored one of these five years ago. To the best of my knowledge it is a late 30's Junior skyliner. They made several versions of these. Mine had two inch diameter hubs which seem to be rarer than the smaller ones. This one has a headlight where mine didn't. I think I gave a couple hundred for it. It was in poor shape. I'm not sure of the value. Usually what someone wants to pay. I gave mine to my grand daughter on her third birthday. Hopefully when she grows up it will be worth enough for a cheeseburger.


----------



## edelbroke (Dec 30, 2011)

It's been awhile since I've been on here. I was bored the other day and decided to finally do something with the old trike. I normally don't repaint bikes, I like them more original, but this was a pretty rough garden ornament.  I'm wondering if it's suppost to have fenders on the back wheels like the reproductions do? I really like that look, but im thinking they'd be pretty hard to find...


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 30, 2011)

It's looking pretty good from what you've done in the way of restoring it so far. Sure looks too good for a garden ornament now. From what I've seen, the Sky Line models didn't have rear wheel skirts whereas the Sky King models did. I'll take a look at some collector books tonight to try to verify that comment.

Oh, and the trike you snitched parts from appears to be a basic Garton model from around 1950 or so. The rear step plate has a Garton design to it anyway. It was a good choice because the Gartons of the time had narrower tires like Junior Toy used on their Sky series of trikes in the '30s.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Double checked the books this evening. From the very similar models I saw, I'm pretty sure yours didn't have rear wheel fenders as some other streamlined trikes had, so it is complete as far as the basic frame goes.

Dave


----------



## edelbroke (Jan 1, 2012)

Dave, thanks for the info!


----------

